# Loft Colour



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

This might be a silly question, (sorry if it is) but are there any points to consider when deciding which colour to paint your loft?


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Just remember that dark colors suck up the heat more, so depending on where you live, you may want a lighter color to reflect it. Color choice is up to you. As for the inside, many paint it a color that the color of poop (that they invariably get around), will match somewhat. Looks cleaner that way, but also up to you. A lighter color is good to make the inside of the loft brighter. Some paint and some don't. I only painted the nest boxes, and am sorry I didn't do the walls, as it would be easier to clean. Live and learn.


Thanks Jay!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All of mine are white inside  Makes it brighter. The only bad thing is everything shows up on the walls and floor. But there's no reason to hide something we all know happens


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

if you going to race your bird red or orange shade ,if not any color will do


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think earth tones looks best, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## tasadar_72 (Jan 26, 2012)

loft color is also very important for racing. The color should be noticeable even in sky view. Mine is a metalic green and metalic silver. The landing board is metalic blue. It is so unique that my bird would be blind not to notice it. My wife is planning to have a pink with violet combination loft. ^_^


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

newbie001 said:


> This might be a silly question, (sorry if it is) but are there any points to consider when deciding which colour to paint your loft?


I always encourage my opponents to camouflage their lofts.


----------

